# Long shorts everywhere



## b12 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a few gym shorts, old Russell athletic ones, like I wore in PE when growing up. Been looking for some new ones since they're getting pretty worn out. Lately, I haven't been able to find any gym shorts.

  The only shorts I see are baggy and down to the knee, like basketball or soccer shorts. Did fashion and manufacturing take a hard left to accommodate those with sucky legs ? 

Anyone have a link to where I can buy good old fashion cotton gym shorts for less/around than $15.00 ? Closest thing I can find are running racing shorts 5-7inch, or women's shorts!










Dwayne The Rock Johnson
Like This Page · Monday 
Sometimes the most important victories are for yourself.

Leg training is that for me.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 19, 2012)

You want shorts that are higher than your knee?  Bro I haven't seen anything like that in like, shit I don't know never?

I like the under armor mesh shorts.  They aren't all long half way down your calves, but they do go just below the knees.  I got a couple pairs of Nike's like that too.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 19, 2012)

Bro, I fucking HATE "shorts" that look like potato sacks or women's capris.  Shorts should be SHORT, and should show thigh musculature.  

I am in the garment district right now in NYC, and I will proactively look for a source for you (and me).


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 19, 2012)

b12 said:


> The only shorts I see are baggy and down to the knee, like basketball or soccer shorts. Did fashion and manufacturing take a hard left to accommodate those with sucky legs ?
> 
> Anyone have a link to where I can buy good old fashion cotton gym shorts for less/around than $15.00 ? Closest thing I can find are running racing shorts 5-7inch, or women's shorts!
> Go to wal mart...They prob. have them both long and short...





MilburnCreek said:


> Bro, I fucking HATE "shorts" that look like potato sacks or women's capris.  Shorts should be SHORT, and should show thigh musculature.
> 
> I am in the garment district right now in NYC, and I will proactively look for a source for you (and me).


You two should just buy some cheap ass jeans and cut em off like back in the 70's and 80's.
The NBA had some shorts you guys are looking for back then.

Maybe you guys are doing it for yourselves but nobody wants to see a dude's inner thigh let alone his balls hanging out in everyday life...not anymore. LOL  Those 80's were you're HAY DAY!:love1:

Long lighter end flexible shorts are the best...covers ya up and you can still lift them to show off your leg work if you choose...

I trained in San Fran. here in CA once and I know they have the shorts you two are looking for...Just call up any gym over there and talk with a lisp...They'll point ya in the right direction!!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 19, 2012)

I usually wear basketball type shorts. I get them at some of these clothing outlets here in Cali (NIKE store as an example).

That said, if I can find big and loose enough Dickies, i'll wear them on occasion too sometimes.


----------



## incbb (Dec 19, 2012)

fuck it rock em like a pair of jams lol


incbb


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

Lmao .. Move to europe for the  boy shorts.. I'm sure eBay has retro shorts but brooks , reebock still make the 70's cuts for you guys.. Maybe you like your junk hangin out on hip adductor machines to troll ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I usually wear basketball type shorts. I get them at some of these clothing outlets here in Cali (NIKE store as an example).
> 
> That said, if I can find big and loose enough Dickies, i'll wear them on occasion too sometimes.



Gang bangin Dickies shorts are at Walmart bro. That's my go to gangster outlet..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> You two should just buy some cheap ass jeans and cut em off like back in the 70's and 80's.
> The NBA had some shorts you guys are looking for back then.
> 
> Maybe you guys are doing it for yourselves but nobody wants to see a dude's inner thigh let alone his balls hanging out in everyday life...not anymore. LOL  Those 80's were you're HAY DAY!:love1:
> ...



LmfAo! A lisp ! I hear tye- dye is back in style in San Fran .. You guys  are Halarious .  Cotton shorts with the elastic wasteband that you can pull up and make a moose knuckle are the shit ..


----------



## b12 (Dec 20, 2012)

haha lisp and all too funny! I like to chalk it up over the knee, not like that rainbow brite stuff.  1-2 inches over the knee, and none of that Umbro soccer baglady either! 







 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's funny as shit when I see a guy in a tank top and basket ball shorts because he has no sweep or calves worth looking at! It's like lifting up a dress!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am sorry guys, but nobody wants to see guys wearing short shorts these days..... personally, I never wanted to see it!



You might have to just break down and catapult into the new millennium!  (Sorry, I couldn't resist adding that pic)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^^^ lmao^^^  that's exactly  what b12s lookin for,plus the added backpack .. Thanks Chris .


----------



## incbb (Dec 20, 2012)

lol


incbb


----------



## striffe (Dec 20, 2012)

This is pretty funny. I wore short shorts in gym class too, but im not wearing that shit now. Ilike my junk in the shade, not hanging out of my shorts. I bet you guys are looking for some tube socks too, huh?


----------



## b12 (Dec 20, 2012)

lol, you're all a bunch of closet homos! Thanks chris for sharing your secret homo stash! not my style, and i think his legs are bigger than yours !


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry Dude, I couldn't resist! 



b12 said:


> lol, you're all a bunch of closet homos! Thanks chris for sharing your secret homo stash! not my style, and i think his legs are bigger than yours !


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually, I am not a closet homo....I am an openly out and proud gay man.  And a body builder.  And as far as I know, I am still welcome on this site, and my money buys shit just as well as anyone else's does.

And I think the fucking comments about lisps are pretty pathetic.  For all you who think your homophobic comments will hide the fact that some of you are closeted yourself, give it up, 'k?

To get back on the subject:  there's absolutely nothing wrong with shorts that are mid way between waist and knee.  *The current rage of over-the-knee short styles is nothing more than your slavish acceptance of what some gay fashion designer, borrowing on ghetto couture, has designed for you. And you swallow it whole.*

Consider THAT.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude you like shorts like you like and I like longer ones, who fucking cares


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

Milburn.... personally, I really don't care if your gay, straight or Asexual ... I still don't want to see a grown man wearing short shorts...... :sAng_banghead2:

That being said, its all good bro... just like Tri Terror said, who fucking cares!





MilburnCreek said:


> Actually, I am not a closet homo....I am an openly out and proud gay man.  And a body builder.  And as far as I know, I am still welcome on this site, and my money buys shit just as well as anyone else's does.
> 
> And I think the fucking comments about lisps are pretty pathetic.  For all you who think your homophobic comments will hide the fact that some of you are closeted yourself, give it up, 'k?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Up date!! Short alert b-12 .. target 8$ !!! Milburn you gotta admit those shorts in the 70's gym class with the white pipeing haven't made it back to the summer runway brutha..Even Jimmy Connors got some baggys on at wimbledon last year! My best friends are lesbians bro..


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

MilburnCreek said:


> Actually, I am not a closet homo....I am an openly out and proud gay man.  And a body builder.  And as far as I know, I am still welcome on this site, and my money buys shit just as well as anyone else's does.
> 
> And I think the fucking comments about lisps are pretty pathetic.  For all you who think your homophobic comments will hide the fact that some of you are closeted yourself, give it up, 'k?
> 
> ...



Nobody said you werent welcome on this site. Nobody cares that you are gay. But i still think this short thing is funny.


----------

